# Heading into Year 3 of Application



## RDO (3 Nov 2015)

Hello all,

I know this is a beaten-to-death topic around here, but I've applied to EMEO and Construction Engineering Officer and am entering the third year of my application's life.

I applied in October of 2013 while in 3rd year at university and completed the CFAT and initial processing in the spring of 2014 at which time I was told I was too late to pursue the ROTP path, but too early to seek DEO enrollment as I hadn't yet completed my degree. 

So naturally I waited, reopened my file in March 2015 and was told that because my program of study was not known to the CF that I would have to seek an education waiver. Unfortunately this requires the applicant to hold the physical degree paper in their hand, which set me back until June when I actually received the degree. I then eagerly waited all summer checking in to my local CFRC weekly to get updates. Finally in August I was told that my degree was accepted for my two positions and that I was cleared to advance to the medical/interview stage.

During the summer of 2015 however, my local CFRC was shut down and my file moved to CFRC Toronto (about an hour's drive from home) so my interview and medical were held there. I was told that I did well on the interview and that my CFAT scores were highly competitive for my selected trades. The medical was a different story though; while I did well on everything (height, weight, non-smoker, no heart issues, etc) I do wear glasses so I had to have my vision formally checked by my optometrist (prescription isn't bad at all, just need the glasses to feel comfortable while driving/going to movie theaters) so that delayed me as I had to wait for an appointment with my Doctor.

The challenging part of the medical was that I failed the hearing test twice although I have never had any issues with my ear health. So I had to seek an appointment with an Ear, Nose, and Throat specialist to verify my hearing. This is time consuming as the ENT will not see you without a referral from a family doctor and a pre-test with an audiologist. After waiting three weeks for an appointment, I got my hearing tested by an audiologist with state of the art, brand new equipment and talked the ENT into seeing me literally minutes after my test was completed. The results showed that my hearing was 100% functional and ear health fine and the ENT confirmed this. We chalked up my previous failure to dirty ears, aged equipment, bad luck, etc.

Following this my medical file was completed and sent to Ottawa where I was declared fit. This brings us up to the end of September-Middle of October (whenever the Docs in Ottawa gave me the green stamp) by which time I was informed that the highly competitive engineering trades that I had applied to were closed for the year and that it's highly unlikely I'll be taken on before the new fiscal year.

I've realized that it's the culmination of many little factors that have delayed my application, however I remain optimistic and continue to build my excitement thinking about that day when I'll receive my phone call to head to CFLRS. 

Has anyone else been in this position? As in, has anyone else experienced a delay due to the CF examining a college/university program that isn't known to them? My university has sent dozens of graduates to become NCMs/Officers in the past, but not any from my program as it is fairly new and very small.

Does anyone have any advice for surviving the long wait?

Regards,

RM


----------



## Vimy01 (3 Nov 2015)

I understand the frustration you must feel - but your story is not uncommon by any stretch. Don't stop living your life - and don't sit by the phone everyday waiting for the call. It took me a 1.5 years to get in. 
Get out, and improve yourself and contribute to society. Make your existence count. You owe it to yourself. 
DEO positions are hard to come by in most trades - we only take the best now. There is absolutely no promise you will be hired just because you have waited a long time. 
I know someone who got hired as a Construction Engineer Officer two years ago. However, they were an NCAA D1 athlete, had a masters degree, and did two years in the reserves. 
You have to ask yourself - why would the CF take you over him? 
People who are applying to the CF are more qualified and educated then ever before - both NCM and Officer. 
If you want to get hired you have to stand out as the most promising candidate. 
If you don't get a job offer by Summer 2016 - I would look at changing your strategy or occupation choices. 
There is no profession in the world that carriers more responsibility then being a leader in the CF (NCM or Officer). You have to prove to us, that you can be entrusted with such responsibility. 
Your pursuit of wanting to serve your country is a very noble one. I encourage you to never give up.


----------



## Mirin (3 Nov 2015)

I am apparently merit listed for CONSTR ENG, and EME as of the end of July.  I was never given the call after the previous two selection dates and now the jobs are closed for the year.  To be candid I am very displeased with the recruiting process.  I realize the Forces doesn't owe anybody a job, but for the amount of time it takes to get in I am troubled by what the management and bureaucracy is really like compared to the superficial glimpse of I get on this forum and in the media.  I've got a degree in chemical engineering, newly graduated, and still no prospects outside of the Forces.  It's a tough time to be a junior engineer in the chemical industry.  To say this is the darkest time of my life is an understatement.  One day, however, it will all be over.  All of the waiting, all of the wondering, and all of the wishing.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Nov 2015)

Mirin said:
			
		

> I am apparently merit listed for CONSTR ENG, and EME as of the end of July.  I was never given the call after the previous two selection dates and now the jobs are closed for the year.



That means you likely did not get selected, sorry for your luck.


----------



## Vimy01 (3 Nov 2015)

In my eyes - the only legitimate disappointment one can have with the recruiting process is how long it takes qualified candidates to get Merit Listed. More often then not, the recruiting group processes applicants very quickly.  From my experience,  candidates with no medical problems, a clean background, and who have the appropriate education are merit listed in a few months.  It is the ones who have relatives living in Afghanistan who have diabetes and bad credit who end up waiting a long time to get listed. 

Now, be clear on this, how long it takes to "get in" - is NOT a CF problem - it is  a YOU problem. 

At the end of the day, people are getting hired for these trades and you are not. The question is NOT what is wrong with the CF. The question is what is wrong with you?  

For instances - I'm not an engineer - but what relevance does chemical engineering have to do with being a Construction Engineer in the CF? I would wager there are a couple better engineering degrees that are more suitable for this role.


----------



## Mirin (3 Nov 2015)

No, it's a problem all around.  Even in the private sector getting recruited is a multi-phase process that is drawn out.  

What many people fail to understand is that engineering is really a skill set fortified by fundamental learning of principles found equally across many engineering disciplines.  Considering my MCC said the training is regimented and they teach from the ground up I already have a lot of the prior learning that a civil engineer has.  We can do cost estimates, engineering design, calculations - literally everything.  Engineering teaches you how to be an adept problem solver so naturally learning a new craft just requires the time to study and learn, because after all, it is just another engineering skill set.


----------



## Vimy01 (3 Nov 2015)

I see your point and understand were you are coming from. Best of luck. 
Are there any other trades you would consider? Combat arms perhaps?


----------



## Mirin (3 Nov 2015)

No, so naturally I've created a self-imposed blockade on my future.  I don't mean to come off as a douche and this really isn't an excuse, but I'm just bitter and strung out on life from disappointments all around and this is the first time I have vented it to anyone.  Time will bring change and it's innate to want it now.  Cheers.


----------



## Lilswitche (8 Nov 2015)

My advice going forward would be to always know the selection dates, when your medical/interview expire and when you are/aren't on the merit list. I nearly missed joining the CF due to falling off the merit list; the RC had not advised me the interview/medical do expire after a year.  

Also, I must ask out of curiosity, do you have your P. Eng?  This is often the reason Engineers do not get hired directly out of school, despite having a Masters.  Firms generally hold experience higher than schooling.  It would not at all surprise me if the CF placed priority on those people as well.


----------



## Okanagan Guy (15 Jan 2016)

Does anyone have any advice for surviving the long wait? 

Stick with it. My application took 3.5 years. There were times I thought it would never happen and today I received the offer. But you have to keep living your life. Keep improving your application. If you want it bad enough you'll make it happen!

Good luck!


----------

